#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  شعاع من نور و رمضـان بيجمعنـا

## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أهلاً و مرحباً بك شعاع معنا في رمضان بيجمعنا
و كل عام و انت و الأسرة الكريمة بخير أعاده الله علينا جميعاً باليمن و البركات

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
و انت طيبة يا ريهام  :Kiss2: 
و كل سنة و انت و كل أبناء مصر بصحة و سعادة..تنعاد عليك الأيام و على الأسرة الكريمة بكل الخير يارب...
 :f:  :f: 

و كما ترين فنحن نتكلم عن التجمع و لمة الأهل و الأقارب و الأصدقاء في شهر البركة 
ماذا تمثل لمة رمضان لشعاع من نور و ليتك تكلمينا عن تجمعات رمضان و ذكرياتها معك 

زي ما عنوان موضوعك بيقول رمضان بيجمعنا..
رمضان لمة حقيقي...على المستوى العائلي أول يوم  رمضان لازم نكون متجمعين في بيت جدتي..المسافر يرجع و المشغول يفضي نفسه..تقريباً بتبقى دي الفرصة الوحيدة على مدار السنة إني أشوف كل أفراد العائلة..سواءاً من ناحية والدتي أو والدي..
لمة على المستوى التعبدي..هتصدقيني لما أقولك في ناس مش بشوفهم غير من السنة للسنة في صلاة التراويح في المسجد؟؟..الجو الجميل اللي بتشوفيه في الشارع لما بتجمعنا قيمة واحدة..
ريحة الجو و الفوانيس و الإضاءات في الشوارع و صوت الأئمة في المساجد بيتسابقوا لختم القرآن و الناس اللي بتوزع العصاير و التمور في الشارع بجد كلها مظاهر تحسسك بالخير و انه لسة في حاجات جميلة موجودة..لأني عشت أغلب عمري برة مصر أقدر أحس ده قوي قوي و بيبقاله عندي قيمة غير أي حد عايش في الجو ده طول عمره.. :2: 

و لكي تكمل لمتنا الحلوة لا نستطيع ان ننسى المنتدي في هذا التجمع ...
على مدار عمر منتدى أبناء مصر هناك أعضاء رحلت و آخرى جديدة اشتركت و اعضاء بترحل و تعود و أعضاء رحلت دون عودة.... تحبِ رمضان يجمعك بمن هنا...؟؟ و لماذا؟

بصي الهدف الأساسي من التواجد في أبناء مصر_أو في أي منتدى عموماً_هو تبادل المنفعة..نفيد و نستفيد...هنا أنا لقيت مجموعة عقليات صعب انهم يتجمعوا في أي مكان تاني..مستوى راقي بجد يشرف أي حد إنه يتعلم من طرق التفكير بتاعتهم...

أي حد عنده المفهوم ده و بيطبقه أكيد يشرفني إني أكون متواجدة معاه في نفس المكان..

السنة دي للأسف الشديد مختلفة لأنه زي ما انت قلت في ناس كتير أثرت المنتدى بكتير..رحلت و بتمنى من كل قلبي عودتهم تاني..emerald , بنت شهريار , ندى الأيام , Masrawya , Maruko , osha , حنان , حمـادو ,الدكتورة نسيبة , أحمد ناصر ,عزة نفس , محمد نديم , الشيماء , red dragon

يارب بس مكونش نسيت حد..حقيقي بتمنى رجوعهم و تفاعلهم من تاني.. :M (32): 

سبحان الله حقاً ...أحمد ناصر و أوشا بالفعل عادوا إلينا و هم ضيوفنا في لقاء رمضان 
نسأل الله أن يعود إلينا البقية لتكتمل فرحتنا و لمتنا الحلوة...اللمة بتاعة زمان بالنفوس النقية الصافية

شعاع العضوة....شعاع مشرفة القاعة العامة..شعاع مشرفة قاعة المكتبة.أيهم الأقرب إلى نفسك و لماذا؟ 

بطبيعة الحال العضوة..الإشراف درجة أعلى من درجات العضوية لا أكثر
و أنا لما بدخل أعلق في أي موضوع بعلق بالصفة دي..الصفة الإشرافية مبتظهرش إلا مع ظهور أي داعي لإستخدام الصفة الإشرافية..زي التعامل مع مخالفة أو تقييم أو تثبيت..
الأساسي بتاعي إني عضوة في منتدى أبناء مصر.. ::mazika2:: 

متى تقول شعاع من نور "لا" و تصر عليها دون رجعة؟ هل تعتبري نفسك شخصية عنيدة؟

الـ لأ اللي بتتقال و بصر عليها دون رجعة..لو كانت في شيء يخص ديني أو أخلاقي و مبادئي...أي حاجة غير كده قابلة للأخذ و الرد..

اه بعتبر نفسي عنيدة
العند بمعنى التمسك بالقناعة أو اللي أنا معتقدة فيه "طالما مظهرش اللي يخالفه"_كلامي هنا على أمور تحتمل اختلاف وجهات النظر و طرق التفكير مش أمور مسلمة أو مطلقة_..

و على فكرة أنا مش بقفل دماغي عن الحوار و تقبل أي فكر أو رأي..إطلاقاً..مع تمسكي برأيي منفتحة تماماً على كل الآراء و معنديش أي خجل إني لو اكتشفت قصور في التفكير أو وجهة النظر اللي كنت شايفة انها صح إني أقول اني وجهة نظري كانت مش صح..

مش بس كده ..و أتبنى و جهة النظر الجديدة اللي أثبتتلي انه وجهة نظري كانت غلط و تبقى هي وجهة نظري الخاصة 
عشان كده الحوار مع الآخر..حاجة مهمة جداً بالنسبة لي..ممكن لنفس الحاجة نبص من زوايا مختلفة و أبعاد معتمدة على خلفياتنا و بيئاتنا و ثقافتنا و حاجات تانية كتير..

مجرد الإستماع لوجهات نظر مختلفة حوالين نفس الشيء بيديكي القدرة انك تكون ملمة بيه أكتر و بالتالي تكوني موضوعية أكتر في تكوين وجهة نظرك عنه..
هو ده معنى العند بالنسبة لي..
أما العند لمجرد العند ده من وجهة نظري تعريف آخر من تعريفات الغباء..
لأنه ببساطة تجمد و إنغلاق على فكر و عدم ثقة في النفس يعني رجوع لورا..و مش بيضر غير صاحبه

ما هو أغرب موقف مر بك في المنتدى تتذكريه دوماً و لا تنساه؟

 :: 
و الله المواقف الغريبة كتير و تتحكي بمجلدات..
هقولك موقف أول مرة أقوله..يعني حصري على أبناء مصر ههههههه
ميعرفهوش غير أنا و شخصين
حتى ممكن ميبقوش عارفين الموقف بتفاصيله..بس افتكرته بالذات لأنه حصل في رمضان..
كان عيد ميلاد أحلى كلمة..و كانت مي مؤمن محضرة حفلة محصلتش تنزلهالها يوم عيد ميلادها خصوصاً انه هم صحاب و من عصابة واحدة و كده  :: ..
حصل طاريء عند مي مؤمن و مكنش ينفع تكون موجودة تنزل الحفلة بتاعة أحلى كلمة..و أنا في اليوم ده كنت قاعدة و لقيت مي متدايقة خصوصاً انها بتعز أحلى كلمة جداً  جداً و كانت محضرالها حفلة من حفلاتها الفظيعة اللي كانت مشهورة بيها  ::   :: ..
أوكي يا مي هاتي اليوزر و الباس بتوعك و أنا أدخل أنزلك الحفلة و ابقي غيري الباس بتاعتك بعدين بس المهم ايه..انه تبقى اللي نزلت الحفلة مي مؤمن..
أخدت الحفلة منها في تكست و دخلت ع المنتدى..ظبطتها و كانت في تعديلات بسيطة عملتها...و الدنيا بقت بيس جداً و نزلت الحفلة..
أنزلك الحفلة يا بنتي و أبص عل اليوزر فوق ألاقيه شعاع من نور :: 
لك أن تتخيلي بقى اللي حصل وقتها..ههههههههههههه
عملت المستحيل لغاية لما وصلت لإبن البلد  في وقتها على طول و طلبنا إنه يشيل المشاركة دي حالاً..
مفيش ربع ساعة و المشاركة دي اتشالت و نزلت مشاركة تانية بإسم مي مؤمن..
طبعاً مي حتى وقتنا هذا معندهاش أي فكرة عن اللي حصل..هي جت تاني يوم و لقت مشاركتها عادي جداً و أنا مرضيتش أحكيلها حاجة لأني كنت محرجة جداً منها... :: 
بس كان حتة موقف..كان هيجرالي حاجة من التوتر لو كانت مي شافت اللي حصل وقتها...
بس الحمدلله انه عدا على خير ههههههه

سؤال تحبِ ان توجهيه لأحد الأعضاء او المشرفين فما هو و لمن؟

ممممم..طيب أنا هوجه السؤال لإبن طيبة..

ايه هي مواصفات المشرف المثالي من وجهة نظر حضرتك؟؟؟

في مساحة مفتوحة ماذا تحب ان تقول شعاع من نور 

سؤالك كان صعب قوي يا بوكي لأنه مفتوح..ملقيتش إجابة عليه أبلغ من أبيات الإمام الشافعي..

دع الأيام تفعل ما تشاء ..... وطب نفساً إذا حكم القضاء
ولا تجزع لحادثة الليالي ..... فما لحوادث الدنيا بقاء
وكن رجلاً على الأهوال جلداً ..... وشيمتك السماحة والوفاء
وإن كثرت عيوبك في البرايا ..... وسرك أن يكون لها غطاء
تستر بالسخاء فكل عيب ..... يغطيه كما قيل السخاء
ولا ترِ للأعادي قط ذلاً..... فإن شماتة الأعداء بلاء
ولا ترج السماحة من بخيل ..... فما في النار للظمآن ماء
ورزقك ليس ينقصه التأني ..... وليس يزيد في الرزق العناء
ولا حزن يدوم ولا سرور ..... ولا بؤس عليك ولا رخاء
إذا ما كنت ذا قلب قنوع ..... فأنت ومالك الدنيا سواء
ومن نزلت بساحته المنايا ..... فلا أرض تقيه ولا سماء
وأرض الله واسعةُ ولكن ..... إذا نزل القضا ضاق الفضاء
دع الأيام تغدر كل حين ..... فما يغني عن الموت الدواء
 :2: 

هؤلاء مجموعة من أعضاء المنتدى اكتبي سطر او سطرين بجانب كل اسم 

**حمادو**

شخصية مميزة و ملفتة ممكن تختلفي معاه كتير بس في الآخر متملكيش غير إنك تقدريه و تحترميه...من أكتر الناس اللي بحس بإخلاصه و تركيزه في خدمة الطروح بتاعته في المنتدى..عشان كده مش غريب نحس اننا داخلين كورس دسم من المعلومات في أي موضوع ليه..عدم وجوده ساب فراغ كبير في المنتدى..و ياريت بجد ينور المنتدى من تاني..حقيقي ياريت.. :f2: 
ونحن معك شعاع نتمنى عودة حمادو من تاني و نرسل له عبر لقائك شعور و رغبة الجميع هنا 

**حنـــان**

مش عارفة أقول ايه و الله يا بوكي..حنان من ضمن قلة من ناس عندها القدرة انها تقول اللي مقتنعة بيه و اللي عارفة انه صح و تدافع عنه..كتير باقرالها مداخلات و ألاقيني مستغربة انه لسة حد بالوضوح و التلقائية دي..بجد اتدايقت قوي قوي لرحيلها عن المنتدى..و اللي بيه حاجات كتير جميلة رحلت..من كل قلبي بأكنلها كل الإحترام..و ربنا يوفقها فين ما تكون..طبعاً رجوعها المنتدى أمنية غالية.. :f2: 
حنان رجعت تمن عودة  ::  و اتمنى ان تكون عودة كاملة

** أ/ مصطفى سلام**

أستاذي العزيز الغالي..اللي بيمتعني باللي بيكتبه عن الحمار..شخصية نبيلة و بحس اني ببقى عاوزة أشارك في موضوع ليه عشان خاطر بس يرد عليا و اتعلم منه حاجة جديدة بأسلوبه الراقي المحترم..مبحسش اني بتعامل مع عضو في منتدى أبناء مصر قد ما بحس اني بكلم فرد من أفراد أسرتي..كل سنة و حضرتك طيب أ.مصطفى يارب تنعاد على حضرتك الأيام بكل الصحة و الجمال و السعادة.. :f2: 

**شخص هو يعرف نفسه جيداًً **

الهوس بفكر المؤامرة بينتهي بالشخص للعزلة..و الوحدة..و فقدان ناس كانوا مخلصين ليه..

جميل اننا نكون عارفين الصح و الغلط فين و مع مين..بس وحش قوي..اننا نتوهم انه اقتصر علينا أو اننا بس اللي نعرفه و غيرنا من الجهلة أو الأشرار..احنا مش آلهة و لا منزهين عشان ننصب نفسنا فوق البشر..مهما كنا و مهما كانوا الناس..لما تنزل من برجك العاجي هتلاقي كتير فاتك بس تنزل متأخر أحسن من لما متنزلش خالص..و العبرة بالخواتيم.. :f2: 

هل يحدث فرق مع شعاع من نور نظرة من حولها لها؟ هل يزعجك سوء فهمك من الآخرين؟

بصي وارد جداً إنه حد يكون فكرة خاطئة عنك لأي سبب..دي مواقف أغلبنا بيتحط فيها..و بحاول بقدر مستطاعي إني أشيل أي سوء فهم عني عند الآخر بمجرد ما بعرف انه في حاجة غلط حاصلة..و عموماً بردو وارد جداً انه يساء فهمك من آخرين عن عمد..الناس عمرها ما اجتمعت على حد..و إلا كانوا اجتمعوا على الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم..

كإجابة واضحة على سؤالك..لأ  مش بتفرق معايا نظرة اللي حوالي ليا..أنا كما أكون..و للآخر قبول ده أو رفضه.. :2: 

في تقديرك ما هو القرار الذي ترين حتمية تطبيقه في أبناء مصر بصرف النظر هل تملكي تطبيقه ام لا و لماذا؟

الحسم و البت في أمور معينة وقت حصولها..بطريقة موضوعية و على أسس صحيحة..و غض النظر عن أي اعتبارات شخصية


في ختام لقاءنا نشكرك شعاع على قبولك تشريفنا في رمضان بيجمعنا 
و ندعوا الله أن يتقبل منا جميعاً صالح الأعمال 

يارب اللهم آمين آمين..
كل سنة و انتوا طيبين جميعاً و متجمعين على كل خير يارب..
رمضان كريم.
 :f2: 



أخواني و أخواتي اترككم في حفظ الله و أمنه و يتجدد لقاءنا بعد يومين مع الأخ  Dragon Shadow

دمتم بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## طائر الشرق

تسلم ايدك يا استاذة ريهــــــــام
 :f:  :f: 
الحلقة مميزة جدا فعلا مع سارة 
وهى شخصية مميزة جدا والكل مجتمع على دا 
بالتوفيق باذن الله يا سارة كمشرفة وكعضوة وكأنسانة 
وعلى فكرة يا سارة بجد دى من اجمل الابيات اللى قرأتها للشافعى رحمه الله اختيارك ليها كان مميز جدا
بس حاولى تجاوبى سؤال كامل بقى عندى عشان كدا ما ينفعش
 :3:  :3: 
والا هانسحب ال8 نقاط بتوعك
 ::hop::  ::hop:: 
فى امان الله
 :f:  :f:

----------


## وجدى محمود

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_

*الأخت الفاضله*

_بوكى بوكى_

_ريهام_

*والأخت الكريمه*

_ساره_

_شعاع من نور_

*أعضاءمنتدانا الحبيبي*

*منتدى* 

_أبناءمصر_

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_


_تعرفو_
*أجمل شئ عجبنى فى المنتدى ده إيه أول مادخلته*

*هى روح الأسره الموجوده بإستمرار*

*والسؤال عن الغايب*

*والحب المتبادل والأخوه*

*أنا دخلت كتير منتديات*

*أقسم بالله*
*مأستمريت فى منتدى أكترمن 15 يوم*

*رغم إنهم بيحبونى جدا جدا*

*لكن مكانوش بيحبو بعض*

*هنا بسم الله ماشاء الله*
*ربنا يديم الحب والأخوه ونقاء القلب بينكم يارب*

*الأخت المخلصه حقا*

_ريهام_
*والأخت الرائعه*

_ساره_

*كم هو شيق متابعة حواركم الجميل*

*ورغم أنه خاص بالأخت ساره*

*إلا أنها لم تمرر سؤال دون زكر الأخوه الغائبين* 


*emerald , بنت شهريار , ندى الأيام ,* 

*Masrawya , Maruko , osha , حنان ,*

* حمـادو ,الدكتورة نسيبة , أحمد* 

*ناصر ,عزة نفس , محمد نديم ,* 

*الشيماء , red dragon*


*واللى أكيد بيكنو ليكم كل حب وتقدير*


*بالبلدى كده*


*محدش يقول على السيئ جيد*

*والعكس صحيح*


*بمعنى أنكم زكرتوهم بكل خير إذا فهم* 

*اهل لكل هذا الحب*

*دومتم بكل خير وحب وتجمع جميل*

*اللى أنا غيرت اللون بتاعهم منهم* 

*الموجود حاليا واللى كان موجود قبل* 

*قدومك ياريهام بفتره بسيطه جدا*
*وأخيرا*

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_

----------


## Dragon Shadow

لقاء جميل لشخصية تستحق الإحترام والتقدير ...
*شعاع من نور*  :f: 
كان ليا شرف النقاش معاها في أكثر من موضوع وعجبني جداً هدوئها وبراعتها في تقديم أفكارها ، وحتى لما خالفتني الرأى كانت الإستفادة منها كبيرة جداً ، وكان إختلاف الرأى جميل بدون جحود أو ضغينة وليس مقطعا لحبال الود والإحترام المتبادل ... 

لما عرفت عمرها الحقيقي مسكت الخشب وقلت أنها سابقة سنها بكثير  ... 
كمان المفروض أذكر خفة دمها الملحوظة في علاقاتها بالمنتدى ...

تحية إحترام وتقدير مستحقة لشخصها الكريم
كل سنة وأنت طيبة وجميع الأسرة الكريمة

*والشكر موصول ودائم للأخت الفاضلة بوكي  على مجهودها وسعيها الدائم لنشر الحب والألفة بين الجميع ...*
*ربنا يبارك لك ويسعدك يابوكي*  :f: ...
دمتم بخير

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

السلام عليكم

ألف شكر ليكى بوكى على الحوار الجميل دا

بالرغم من إنى لسه أعرف ساره ويكون بينا كلام بقالى كام يوم من خلال المسابقات وكده 

لكن أعرفها أكيد كمشرفه

بس بصراحه حبيتها جدا   :Hug2: 

بجد ساره إنسانه متميزة وعقلها ما شاء الله وبتعرف تجاوب الأول وتجمع نقط كتيييييييير

( ما شاء الله يعنى)  لتقولى إنى بحسد ولا حاجه

ربنا يسعدك يا ساره إنتى وريهام ويكرمكوا ويحقق لكوا كل اللى بتتمنوه

تحياتى  :Bye:

----------


## sameh atiya

*لقاء جميل كالعادة من لقاءات رمضان بيجمعنا حقيقي تسلم إيديكي بوكي بوكي .
المتابعة ليها طعم جميل جداً 

أهلاً بيكِ يا شعاع في رمضان بيجمعنا .
انا استمعت بالإجابات ، ولفتت نظري تلك الكلمات لأني بطبقها كمان .
كإجابة واضحة على سؤالك..لأ مش بتفرق معايا نظرة اللي حوالي ليا..أنا كما أكون..و للآخر قبول ده أو رفضه..
بس في الحقيقة بتفرق معايا لو كان هذا الشخص عزيز وقريب إلى قلبي مضطر أوضحله وأفهمه وبعد ذلك فله القبول وله أيضاً الرفض ، أما مع الآخرين فلا أهتم بالتوضيح وأجعل الأيام تكون الكفيلة بالتوضيح 

شكراً لكلتاكُما*

----------


## boukybouky

> تسلم ايدك يا استاذة ريهــــــــام
> 
> الحلقة مميزة جدا فعلا مع سارة


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

تسلم يا هيثم ربنا يبارك لك 
و ان شاء الله تجد كل تميز عندنا  :Smart: 
في إنتظارك دوماً

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## nariman

*ممتازة ياريهام .. بجد انتي بتطلعي من الناس كلام كتييييير قوي* 
 :f2: 

*شعاع من نور ..*

*عارفة يا سارة ..كنت أسمع الناس لما تتعارف يقولوا لبعض..كأني بعرفك من زمان*

*هي جملة بتعبر عن مدى التوافق والألفة اللي حصلت بينهم بإرادة ربنا*
*بس في النهاية كنت بقول ده كلام .. معقولة فيه حد بيعرف حد من قبل ما يعرفه*

*بس الحقيقة فيه ..* 

*فيه ان الواحد ممكن يكون  في مجتمع كبير زي ده ..مجتمع افتراضي ويبقى على صلة بالناس منغير ما يكون فيه صلة مباشرة فعلاً*

*فيه ان أنا وانتي نكون هنا في المنتدى ومش تربطنا صداقة مباشرة ومع ذلك ألاقي في يوم تلات وردات فى ملفي الشخصي.. مش عرفتلهم سبب وقتها*
*بس بعدين لما عرفتك وعرفت منك السبب كنت سعيدة جدا ان احساسي بيكي كان دايماً صادق .. ان شعاع من نور صديقتي أكيد ..مع اننا ما نعرفش بعض* 

*دايماً بفتكر الصدفة اللي جمعتنا سوا لأول مرة .. أو الصديق المشترك اللي زقنا على بعض أخيراً* 
*بس تحسيها كأنها كانت مترتبة .. كان وقتها بجد*

*وحتى بعد الوقت ده كله وتقاربنا أكثر ومعرفتنا شخصياً.. أقدر أقول إنك نفس الشخص اللي عرفته واتمنيت أعرفه ..وسعدت بمعرفته ووجوده في حياتي*

*أصلي باعتقد إن أفضل حاجه فى الإنسان الصح إنك تعرفه في كل وقت بنفس الوجه.. ميبقاش قابل للتلون .*
 :f2: 

*اللقاء النهارده معاكي جميل قوي ياسارة .. عجبني كلامك فعلاً*
*ربنا يوفقك دايماً للخير لأنك تستحقي*
*وربنا يديم تواصلنا*

----------


## طائر الشرق

> ربنا يوفقك دايماً للخير لأنك تستحقي
> *وربنا يديم تواصلنا*



*اللهم امين*

*ماحدش يزعل بقى انى واخد كرسى هنا*
*اتكلمـــــــوا براحتكم ولا كأنى موجود*
*مش كدا ولا ايه يا استاذة ريهـــــــام*

----------


## boukybouky

> _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
> 
> *الأخت الفاضله*
> 
> _بوكى بوكى_
> 
> _ريهام_
> 
> *والأخت الكريمه*
> ...




و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

اهلاً بك وجدي منور اللقاء و الف شكر على كلامك الرقيق تسلم يا رب

الحمد الله مافيش اجمل من ان الناس تكون بتعرف بعضها و تحب بعض بدون غرض 
فقط حب في الله ...ممكن نتفق و نختلف و هذه هي طبيعة الحياة بس الأهم لما نختلف
نعرف نختلف بحضارة و رقي و بالتالي نفضل رغم الإختلاف احباب و اصدقاء 
و هذا ما يجعل العلاقات تستمر و تقوى مع الوقت 

ادعو الله ان يعد لأبناء مصر كل أعضاءه و نتجمع دوماً في الخير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
شعاع من نور 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



كعادتك دائما  مثال حى للكلمة الطيبه الواعية ودماثة الخلق والثقافة الراقيه 

مثال مشرف لفتاه  مسلمة عربيه مصرية 

دائما انبهر امام تحليلك الدقيق لاى موقف او مشكلة 

يعجبنى جدا تركيزك العميق فيما تكتبى 
وعدم انسايقك وراء الكلمات التى قد تخرجك عن عرض رايك بوضوح ودقة وصراحه 

لك منى خالص التقدير والاحترام 


اختى العزيزة 
بوكى 

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

موضوعك الرائع جمع احلى لمه  واجمل صحبه 

تحياتى لك واتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح دائما

----------


## boukybouky

> [font=verdana][size=4]*والشكر موصول ودائم للأخت الفاضلة بوكي  على مجهودها وسعيها الدائم لنشر الحب والألفة بين الجميع ...*
> *ربنا يبارك لك ويسعدك يابوكي* ...
> دمتم بخير


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

اهلاً بك دراجون شادو العفو على ايه تسلم يا رب

ربنا يخليك و لك بالمثل و زيادة 

في رعاية الله ،،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *لقاء جميل كالعادة من لقاءات رمضان بيجمعنا حقيقي تسلم إيديكي بوكي بوكي .
> المتابعة ليها طعم جميل جداً 
> شكراً لكلتاكُما*


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

ازيك يا سامح تسلم و تعيش يا رب
العفو على ايه الجميل تواجدك  :f: 
المتابعة  :Shutup2: و الإشتراك طيب كان هيكون طعمه وحش يعني  ::-s: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## حنـــــان

الحق يقال... رمضان أصبح له نكهة مختلفة وبعد جديد بكل اللقاءات الجميلة... والفضل يرجع لريهام وكل الناس المميزين قوي والحلوين قوي قوي اللي في اللقاءات دي.

----

شعاع... جميل قوي زي ماهو دايما جميل اني أقرا أرائك وأفكارك.

الكلمة اللي وجهتيها لي دي أثرت فيا جامد لسببين...

أولهم اني ماكنتش أعرف ان دي فكرتك عني وبصراحة كانت مفاجئة جميلة وغالية عليا قوي ماتتصوريش قد ايه لأن الكلام جاي منك مش من أي حد.

وثانيا لأني مش حاسة اني أستحق كل الكلام ده... الناس حيفتكروكي بتتكلمي عن حد تاني  :: 

بجد... هل أنا فعلا بالوضوح والتلقائية اللي بتقولي عليهم؟ هل أنا فعلا بقول رأيي دايما بالوضوح الكافي وبدافع عنه بالاصرار اللي يستحقه الرأي ده أو الموقف ده؟

ساعات بسأل نفسي... مش كان المفروض أحارب أكتر في سبيل اللي أنا شايفاه صح؟ مش كان المفروض أفضل بدل ما أنسحب؟ 

بس ساعات تانية أرجع أقول طب مانا حعمل ايه؟ يعني اللي بكلمهم وبناقشهم دول مش شايفين؟ مش فاهمين أساسيات الصح والغلط؟ لما ألاقي صد مرة واتنين وتلاتة يبقى خلاص بقى... أنا حوجع دماغي ليه مادام مافيش فايدة.

بزهق يا سارة... لما تلاقي قدامك حيطة سد... بتقولي خليني أوفر مجهودي لشخص أو أشخاص عندهم الاستعداد للانصات ومش حقول الاتعاظ علشان أنا مش حعيش في دور المصلحة وأقول اني دايما على حق... بس يكون عندهم استعداد لتقبل الرأي الآخر على الأقل.

سيبك من ده كله... الموضوع حلو... وكلامك قوي وموزون كالعادة.
ربنا يبارك فيكي... وكل سنة وانتي طيبة ورمضان كريم.

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
boukybouky
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

كل الشكر ليك على الموضوع اللي اتفقنا كلنا انه فعلاً ليه معنى السنة دي غير كل سنة..

و دي فرصة أقول بجد أنا مبسوطة و سعيدة جداً بالأسماء اللي نورتنا من تاني..و سبحان الله أكون كاتبة أسامي في اللقاء في الوقت اللي ربنا يأذن فيه انهم يرجعوا تاني..و ده لأنهم يعنوا الكثير للمكان ده..

يارب عقبال باقي الغايبين و يرجع تاني فرط العقد لأصله..

تقديري الكبير و تحياتي لك على المجهود الغير عادي..

و كل عام و أنت بخير.



*

----------


## شعاع من نور

> تسلم ايدك يا استاذة ريهــــــــام
> 
> الحلقة مميزة جدا فعلا مع سارة 
> وهى شخصية مميزة جدا والكل مجتمع على دا 
> بالتوفيق باذن الله يا سارة كمشرفة وكعضوة وكأنسانة 
> وعلى فكرة يا سارة بجد دى من اجمل الابيات اللى قرأتها للشافعى رحمه الله اختيارك ليها كان مميز جدا
> بس حاولى تجاوبى سؤال كامل بقى عندى عشان كدا ما ينفعش
> 
> والا هانسحب ال8 نقاط بتوعك
> ...


*
طائر الشرق

التميز في وجودك يا هيثم..و في مشاركاتك اللي تتشاف فيها شخصية نقية و صادقة..

عارف؟؟..بتلاقي في أبيات الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله خلاصة علمه و حكمته...و بأسلوب رائع..بليغ و بسيط..يصل للقلب بسرعة..
الحمدلله إنه اختياري حاز على الإعجاب 






			
				بس حاولى تجاوبى سؤال كامل بقى عندى عشان كدا ما ينفعش
			
		

يا سلام..غالي و الطلب رخيص..

انت بس حط أسئلة تتفهم من أول قراية و ميتحطلهاش احتمالات و تخمينات لمعناها 

سعيدة بتواجدك و مشاركتك الجميلة يا هيثم..و جزاك الله خيراً على كلامك الجميل..
أتمنى فعلاً إني أكون أستحقه و أكون دايماً عند حسن الظن..

 ربنا يوفقك يارب و تحقق كل ما تتمنى..انت فعلاً تستاهل كل خير..

تحياتي و تقديري.

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا سلام 
والله يا بوكى إنت عبقرية فعلا 
الموضوع ده بيخلينا نرتبط كثيرا بالمنتدى وبأعضاءه
قد إيه الجانب الإنسانى ده بيزود من إحترامنت وتقديرنا وإعزازنا للآخرين
وياريت السلسلة دى تستمر بعد رمضان


أختى الرائعة شعاع من نور
أخذتينا لجو رمضان فى بيتكم
حتى أننا نظرنا من الشرفة ورأينا وصفك المرهف للشارع وجو رمضان فيه
شعرت بمدى صدقك وإعتدادك بنفسك وطهر روحك وسمو نفسك
أختلفت معك فقط فى إن الإشراف درجة أقل من درجات العضوية
فالمشرف بيكون له حق تعديل أو نقل موضوعات لكن الإشراف بيكون قيد يحد من حرية المشرف(زمنيا) فى التجول بحرية والإستمتاع الكامل بالمنتدى 
أتفق معك فى كلمتك للعزيزة حنان و حمادو وأ.مصطفى سلام
وأثر فى الشعر وبما أن كل إناء ينضح بما فيه
فإن إختيارك للأبيات أوضح لنا مدى تدينك وقربك من ربك ورضاك عنه
رضى الله عنك وأرضاك
ودمت ودام نقاؤك

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم
> 
> ألف شكر ليكى بوكى على الحوار الجميل دا
> 
> ربنا يسعدك يا ساره إنتى وريهام ويكرمكوا ويحقق لكوا كل اللى بتتمنوه
> 
> تحياتى


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله 

معلش اخت ظابط شرطة اتلخبطت في ترتيب المشاركات و رديت على سامح قبلك  ::$: 
منورة اللقاء و سعيدة انه نال إعجابك
و ربنا يخليكي على دعوتك الجميلة و لك بالمثل و زيادة يا رب
و في إنتظارك دوماً

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *ممتازة ياريهام .. بجد انتي بتطلعي من الناس كلام كتييييير قوي*


منورة يا ناريمان بجد بكون سعيدة بوجودك معنا  :Love: 
يمكن الكلام هو اللي عايز يطلع  :2: 
في إنتظارك دوماً

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## sameh atiya

> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله 
> 
> معلش اخت ظابط شرطة اتلخبطت في ترتيب المشاركات و رديت على سامح قبلك 
> ،،،


*لا دي مقصودة 
أنا بس بهدي النفوس ، رمضان كريم عليكم*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بجد يا بوكي
حلقة اكتر من رائعة
 و اسئلة تتسم بالعمق
و ده مش غريبة علي رائدة الحوارات بالمنتدي

سارة لا تختلف من قريب او بعيد عن شعاع من نور  
عندما نقرا لك تفاجئنا بساطتك و سلاستك 
زادك الله من علمه و فضل
و حقيقي انت من الاعضاء اللي بحس انهم قريبين مني جدا زي سامح و اسكندراني و زهراء و شاعر الرومانسية و  كتير اوي من اعضاء ابناء مصر 

و بعدين انت مش مكفيك اسئلة استجواب مشرف و هنا كمان 
ماشي يا ستي





			
				ايه هي مواصفات المشرف المثالي من وجهة نظر حضرتك؟؟؟
			
		

لو تابعنا استاذي الجليل عاطف هلال و استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم هنعرف من هو المشرف المثالي :
اما المشرف المثالي من وجهة نظر شخصية هو الذي يتسم بالصبر و سعة الصدر هو من يقرأ هو من يتداخل مع الاعضاء في قاعته هو من يقيم معهم حوارات في مواضيعهم و لو تطلب الامر علي الخاص لحل مشاكلهم هو من لا يتغيب عن قاعته الا لاسباب تمنعه و بحق عن التواجد و الا فمن الاولي ان يتنحي لان الاشراف في نظري امانة تحملها المشرف فيجب ان يوفيها حقها 
المشرف المثالي من يطبق مقولة إذا بلغك عن أخيك الشيء تنكره فالتمس له عذرا واحدا إلى سبعين عذرا، فإن أصبته، وإلا، قل لعل له عذرا لا أعرفه.
المشرف المثالي هو من كانت رسالته بشروا و لا تنفروا و كانت رؤيته كلنا اخوة في الله متحابون
و فوق كل ذلك يطبق سياسة الحزم و بكل قوة مع من يخالف لا قوانين المنتدي فحسب بل تعاليم ديننا الحنيف



*

----------


## شعاع من نور

> _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
> 
> *الأخت الفاضله*
> 
> _بوكى بوكى_
> 
> _ريهام_
> 
> *والأخت الكريمه*
> ...


*


وجدي محمود
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

أستاذي الكريم 

مش عارفة و الله أرد على كلام حضرتك الجميل بإيه..ربنا يبارك فيك يارب 

فعلاً أبناء مصر رسمياً..هو موقع الكتروني...مجموعة سكريبتات عاملة شغل مع بعضها..
بس فعلاً و واقعاً هو بيت..بيت عيلة كبير حبتين تلاتة 

أنا مبسوطة بجد انه ده انطباع حضرتك عننا و عن المكان و يارب نفضل دائماً عند حسن الظن..
و ربنا يديم علينا التجمع ده في كل الخير يارب آمين...

تواجد حضرتك و المشاركة الجميلة شرفوني و أسعدوني..
كل سنة و حضرتك بكل الصحة و السعادة و يارب تنعاد الأيام و حضرتك في أحسن الأحوال...اللهم آمين..

تحياتي و تقديري.

*

----------


## شعاع من نور

> لقاء جميل لشخصية تستحق الإحترام والتقدير ...
> *شعاع من نور* 
> كان ليا شرف النقاش معاها في أكثر من موضوع وعجبني جداً هدوئها وبراعتها في تقديم أفكارها ، وحتى لما خالفتني الرأى كانت الإستفادة منها كبيرة جداً ، وكان إختلاف الرأى جميل بدون جحود أو ضغينة وليس مقطعا لحبال الود والإحترام المتبادل ... 
> 
> لما عرفت عمرها الحقيقي مسكت الخشب وقلت أنها سابقة سنها بكثير  ... 
> كمان المفروض أذكر خفة دمها الملحوظة في علاقاتها بالمنتدى ...
> 
> تحية إحترام وتقدير مستحقة لشخصها الكريم
> كل سنة وأنت طيبة وجميع الأسرة الكريمة
> ...


*

Dragon Shadow

أتمنى إني أكون زي ما حضرتك قلت 

فعلاً الحوار الموضوعي البعيد عن السفسطة و محاولة إثبات الذات بغض النظر عن أي اعتبار آخر و اللي الهدف منه يا إما الوصول لنقطة أو التأكد انه الوصول للنقطة دي مستحيل مع احترام ده عند الطرفين..لازم يكون جميل..

على فكرة أنا كمان باقرأ في مداخلات حضرتك الكثير..و بردو بتعلم منها الكثير..

ممتنة جداً لذوق حضرتك..و كلماتك في حقي..
و لك التحية بمثلها و أفضل يا أستاذي الغالي..





كل سنة وأنت طيبة وجميع الأسرة الكريمة


و حضرتك طيب و بكل الصحة يارب..

تقديري و إحترامي.

*

----------


## kethara

*أيتها السوسنة الرقيقة
البريق الأتى من ضى القمر

شعاع من نور

كم أجدنى سعيدة أنا وحروفى لمجرد تواجدنا
بين كلماتك بأى مكان 
فتكسونا الراحة والألق بين سطورك التى نلامسها
بعناية فائقة لأن كل حرف له مدلول ومعنى
وكم تعجبنى أرائك ومداخلاتك الرائعة بشتى المواضيع
فأنتِ مثال رائع للفتاة المثقفة الواعية
ومن الصعب حاليا ان تجد شخص تحترمه وتحبه 
ويجمع بداخلة باقة من الصفات الجميلة
مثلك غالبتى 
بارك الله لكِ وبحضورك الطيب الطاغى بأكاليل العطر
وكل عام وأنتِ والأسرة بكل خير

وودى وتحيتى لأختى الرقيقة
ريهام

صاحبة هذا الموضوع الثرى وهوليس بالجديد
معها دوما هناك فكرة طيبة جميلة
ننساق معها بكل سلاسة ورقى
دام أختى تواجدك الثرى العطر



مع تحيتــــــــى*

----------


## سابرينا

*شعاع من نور* 
*منورة يا قمر اللمة* 
*ومنورة المنتدى* 
*وياريت تبقى معنا ديما* 
*عشان تنورى المنتدى بشعاع نورك* 

*بوكى بوكى* 
*برافو عليكى اللمة جميلة جدا* 
*واسئلة فى الجون وحوار شيق*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله 
> 
> معلش اخت ظابط شرطة اتلخبطت في ترتيب المشاركات و رديت على سامح قبلك 
> منورة اللقاء و سعيدة انه نال إعجابك
> و ربنا يخليكي على دعوتك الجميلة و لك بالمثل و زيادة يا رب
> و في إنتظارك دوماً
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،



مفيش فرق يا بوكى 
ولا أخدت بالى غير دلوقتى من ردك
كل سنة وإنتى طيبه ورمضان كريم



> *لا دي مقصودة 
> أنا بس بهدي النفوس ، رمضان كريم عليكم*




ههههههههههههههههه

الحمد لله يا أستاذ سامح إنك هديت النفوس لحقتنى كنت هاتخانق وأقلب المنتدى  :Mad: 

و رمضان كريم

----------


## شعاع من نور

> السلام عليكم
> 
> ألف شكر ليكى بوكى على الحوار الجميل دا
> 
> بالرغم من إنى لسه أعرف ساره ويكون بينا كلام بقالى كام يوم من خلال المسابقات وكده 
> 
> لكن أعرفها أكيد كمشرفه
> 
> بس بصراحه حبيتها جدا  
> ...


*

أخت ضابط شرطة

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته






			
				بس بصراحه حبيتها جدا  


القلوب عند بعضها إيمان 

ربنا يكرمك و يبارك فيك و يديك على قد نقاء سريرتك الطيبة يارب 

المسابقات طلعت متعددة الفوائد
بجد اتشرفت جداً بمعرفتك و سعيدة جداً بإنضمامك للمنتدى و تفاعلك فيه...خصوصاً إننا دفعة...
المسابقات بيك دمها خفيف و ليها طعم جميل..ربنا يفرح قلبك دايماً و يجمعنا على كل الخير يارب آمين..
و بعدين تعالي هنا انت بتخزي العين ولا ايه..ما انت كمان عندك نقط حبة كتير يعني و بتحلي قبلي كمان 

شاكرة جداً لتواجدك و مشاركتك الجميلة يا إيمان..ربنا ما يحرمنيش منهم أبداً..

تقديري و خالص الود.

*

----------


## شعاع من نور

> *لقاء جميل كالعادة من لقاءات رمضان بيجمعنا حقيقي تسلم إيديكي بوكي بوكي .
> المتابعة ليها طعم جميل جداً 
> 
> أهلاً بيكِ يا شعاع في رمضان بيجمعنا .
> انا استمعت بالإجابات ، ولفتت نظري تلك الكلمات لأني بطبقها كمان .
> كإجابة واضحة على سؤالك..لأ مش بتفرق معايا نظرة اللي حوالي ليا..أنا كما أكون..و للآخر قبول ده أو رفضه..
> بس في الحقيقة بتفرق معايا لو كان هذا الشخص عزيز وقريب إلى قلبي مضطر أوضحله وأفهمه وبعد ذلك فله القبول وله أيضاً الرفض ، أما مع الآخرين فلا أهتم بالتوضيح وأجعل الأيام تكون الكفيلة بالتوضيح 
> 
> شكراً لكلتاكُما*


*

sameh atiya

أهلاً بيك يا سامح 
مبسوطة إنه اللقاء عجبك...

بالنسبة للجملة المقتبسة..يمكن أنا عكسك في النقطة دي..لما القريب مني ميفهمنيش بتبقى مشكلة كبيرة بالنسبة لي..

عارف المثل اللي بيقول اللي ما يعرفك يجهلك؟؟..لو حد ميعرفكش و عمل تصرف معين معجبكش مثلاً مابياخدش منك نفس حيز التفكير زي لو اتاخد نفس التصرف من شخص قريب منك..

البعيد ميعرفكش و ميعرفش رد فعلك ممكن يكون ايه...عشان كده تفهمه أو متفهموش ده شيء بيرجع للشخصية نفسها..
أما اللي عارفك كويس وعارف اللي يدايقك ايه و يعمله..هيخلي دماغك تون من التفكير 
و تدخل بقى في حوارات و احتمالات وانفجارات في المخ..و أسئلة زي ليه عمل كده؟؟


بس زي ما انت قلت في النهاية..انت هو انت سواءاً قبل بهذا الآخر أم لم يقبل 

شاكرة مرورك الجميل يا سامح..
كل سنة و انت طيب و رمضان كريم..

تحياتي و تقديري.

*

----------


## شعاع من نور

> *ممتازة ياريهام .. بجد انتي بتطلعي من الناس كلام كتييييير قوي* 
> 
> 
> *شعاع من نور ..*
> 
> *عارفة يا سارة ..كنت أسمع الناس لما تتعارف يقولوا لبعض..كأني بعرفك من زمان*
> 
> *هي جملة بتعبر عن مدى التوافق والألفة اللي حصلت بينهم بإرادة ربنا*
> *بس في النهاية كنت بقول ده كلام .. معقولة فيه حد بيعرف حد من قبل ما يعرفه*
> ...


*

nariman



فعلاً ريهام بتطلع من أعماق المعاميق و المكنونات..مش من اللي معاهم اللقاء بس 

تعرفي بقى؟؟وحياة ربنا كلامك ده كان هو مفاجأة اللقاء الكبيرة بالنسبة لي 


أنا عارفة إننا تخطينا حدود المنتدى  و اتعديناها من زمان...
بس فاكرة كويس لما قلتيلي اننا مختلفين..و أنا وقتها قلتلك الإختلاف عمره ما كان مشكلة في تواصل أو صداقة طالما الأطراف هيوظفوه صح..

الإنطباع اللي كان عندي وقتها_و استمر إلى ما قبل قراءة مشاركتك_إنه الإختلاف ده ليه حيز لا بأس به في تفكيرك..و إلا مكونتيش قولتيه أساساً..

بس الجميل بقى إني اكتشف من المشاركة دي إنه ده كان انطباع خاطيء .





			
				دايماً بفتكر الصدفة اللي جمعتنا سوا لأول مرة .. أو الصديق المشترك اللي زقنا على بعض أخيراً
			
		

ماهو لو كان الصديق المشترك ده بيسمع الكلام كنا اتكلمنا قبلها بكتير 
بس على رأيك كله بأوان...





أصلي باعتقد إن أفضل حاجه فى الإنسان الصح إنك تعرفه في كل وقت بنفس الوجه.. ميبقاش قابل للتلون .
			
		

بصي..مشاركتك كلها سطر..و السطر ده مشاركة لوحده..

اااااااه يا ناريمان من التلون و المتلونين..بجد انت أصبت كبد الحقيقة زي ما بيقولوا..
فعلاً مفيش أجمل من انك تعرفي الإنسان بنفس الوجه..تتغير الظروف و تتغير الأحداث..و هو كمان بيتغير مقولناش حاجة..ماهو التغير سنة الكون..بس التغير اللي بعيد عن العبث في الروح..
اللي بعيد عن الثوابت..اللي اتسمت ثوابت لأنها لا تتغير مع مرور الزمن..و هو ده فعلاً زي ما قلتِ الإنسان الصح..

بجد جملتك ملهاش حل يا ناريمان..حقيقي ملهاش حل

معلش يا بنتي..أصل أختك شافت_ولا زالت_ ألوان الطيف السبعة و مشتقاتهم 


و أنا بقولك إنه أنا سعيدة بمعرفتك يا ناريمان..و بقولك كمان يا أختي إني أحبك في الله.
مشاركتك ولا أروع حقيقي..مش عارفة أقولك قد ايه أسعدتني..

ربنا يوفقك يارب..و انت كمان تستحقي كل خير...

لكِ..من أعماق القلب..
خالص الود و الحب.

*

----------


## شعاع من نور

> *اللهم امين*
> 
> *ماحدش يزعل بقى انى واخد كرسى هنا*
> *اتكلمـــــــوا براحتكم ولا كأنى موجود*
> *مش كدا ولا ايه يا استاذة ريهـــــــام*


*
آمين يارب..


*

----------


## شعاع من نور

> اختى العزيزة 
> شعاع من نور 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> 
> كعادتك دائما  مثال حى للكلمة الطيبه الواعية ودماثة الخلق والثقافة الراقيه 
> 
> مثال مشرف لفتاه  مسلمة عربيه مصرية 
> ...


*
اسكندرانى

أ.نادر العزيز 

منور اللقاء بمشاركتك الغالية..و الله اتبسطت جداً لما شفت إسم حضرتك 

دايماً بعجز عن الرد على كلماتك أ.نادر..بس عاوزة أقول لحضرتك إني بترصد أي مشاركة ليك في أي موضوع حواري أو عام..
لحضرتك رؤية من زاوية..متخطرش على بال ناس كتير...و بتبقى رؤية تستحق الإحترام و الإستماع..

كلام حضرتك وسام غالي ليا أتمنى من كل قلبي إني أكون أستحقه...

حضرتك إنسان محترم أ.نادر...بكل معنى الكلمة..و لك فضل عليا..
أتمنى إني أقدر أحس في وقت من الأوقات إني وفيته..

مشاركة حضرتك شرفتني حقيقي يا أستاذي العزيز...

تقبل دائم و عميق مودتي و تقديري.

*

----------


## شعاع من نور

> الحق يقال... رمضان أصبح له نكهة مختلفة وبعد جديد بكل اللقاءات الجميلة... والفضل يرجع لريهام وكل الناس المميزين قوي والحلوين قوي قوي اللي في اللقاءات دي.
> 
> ----
> 
> شعاع... جميل قوي زي ماهو دايما جميل اني أقرا أرائك وأفكارك.
> 
> الكلمة اللي وجهتيها لي دي أثرت فيا جامد لسببين...
> 
> أولهم اني ماكنتش أعرف ان دي فكرتك عني وبصراحة كانت مفاجئة جميلة وغالية عليا قوي ماتتصوريش قد ايه لأن الكلام جاي منك مش من أي حد.
> ...


*

حنــان

أختي العزيزة 


صدقيني أنا أسعد إنه الكلام ده يتقال و انت موجودة 

أنا مقولتش غير الحقيقة..و على فكرة دي فكرتي عنك من وقت ما كنت عضوة..و كنت بشوف تعليقاتك و ردودك في المناقشات لما كانت في قمة تألقها..تقريباً ده كان في 2007

و بعد كده اتأكدت وجهة النظر دي من آراءك في المواقف..و أسلوبك في عرضها..

تعرفي؟؟ لأني بنت وحيدة دايماً كنت بفتقد في حياتي و جود الأخت الكبيرة..مش عارفة بحس انه البنت من غير أخت كبيرة معندهاش حد ينقلها خبرته اللي بتكون ممزوجه بخوف و حنان...و في نفس الوقت صداقة..و نصيحة..يبقى ناقصها كتير قوي...


في شخصيتين في منتدى أبناء مصر كنت بحس ناحيتهم بالإحساس ده..انت و العزيزة الغائبة_اللي نسيت أذكرها مع اللي بتمنى رجوعهم و تفاعلهم مرة أخرى _أنفــال..





			
				ساعات بسأل نفسي... مش كان المفروض أحارب أكتر في سبيل اللي أنا شايفاه صح؟ مش كان المفروض أفضل بدل ما أنسحب؟
			
		

هو عموماً...الإنسحاب عمره ما كان حل لمشكلة..
في أحيان كتير في اللحظة اللي بتقرري فيها الإنسحاب..بيكون الأفضل إنه من اللحظة دي تاخدي هدنة من الوقت...
بعدها تعلي شوية فوق المشكلة و تبصيلها من زاوية تانية غير اللي كنت بصالها منها..في الغالب هتلاقي جديد..أضعف الإيمان انك اديتي نفسك فرصة أخيرة لتفكير هادي..
يمكن تلاقي مدخل لو دخلتيه للمشكلة توصلي لحاجة..ممكن تلاقي طريقة تفكير تانية خالص جديدة تساعدك انك تحلي المشكلة..ممكن احتمالات كتيرة قوي تحصل..


و مع ذلك تفضل في حالات خاصة بتعتمد على تقدير الشخص للموقف و الأسباب اللي ممكن تخليه ينسحب...


متفهمة كلامك و إحساسك جداً جداً في الموضوع ده 

تواجدك و مشاركتك غاليين عليا جداً يا أختي..
ربنا ما يحرمنيش منهم أبداً..

ربنا يوفقك دائماً يارب و يريح بالك..

خالص و عميق تقديري و مودتي.

*

----------


## شعاع من نور

> يا سلام 
> والله يا بوكى إنت عبقرية فعلا 
> الموضوع ده بيخلينا نرتبط كثيرا بالمنتدى وبأعضاءه
> قد إيه الجانب الإنسانى ده بيزود من إحترامنت وتقديرنا وإعزازنا للآخرين
> وياريت السلسلة دى تستمر بعد رمضان
> 
> 
> أختى الرائعة شعاع من نور
> أخذتينا لجو رمضان فى بيتكم
> ...


*

أحمد ناصر

أخي العزيز...أبو البنات 





			
				شعرت بمدى صدقك وإعتدادك بنفسك وطهر روحك وسمو نفسك
			
		

ده من بعض ما عندكم يا فندم 
ربنا يكرمك يارب على كلماتك الجميلة..و يرزقني أكون زيها...


فعلاً عند حضرتك حق..الإشراف درجة أقل من درجات العضوية..أنا كنت باصلها ككم من ناحية الصلاحيات..
أما الكيف بالفعل كلام حضرتك صح جداً..





			
				رضى الله عنك وأرضاك
			
		

مش عارفة أقول لحضرتك إيه على السطر ده..جزاك الله خيراً بجد ربنا يبارك فيك..

و يرزقنا الإخلاص في كل قول و فعل يارب اللهم آمين..

أ.أحمد ممتنة جداً لتواجد حضرتك الغالي..
و يارب تنعاد على حضرتك الأيام و انت في أحسن الأحوال يارب اللهم آمين..

تقبل دائم إحترامي و تقديري.

*

----------


## شعاع من نور

> *بجد يا بوكي
> حلقة اكتر من رائعة
>  و اسئلة تتسم بالعمق
> و ده مش غريبة علي رائدة الحوارات بالمنتدي
> 
> سارة لا تختلف من قريب او بعيد عن شعاع من نور  
> عندما نقرا لك تفاجئنا بساطتك و سلاستك 
> زادك الله من علمه و فضل
> و حقيقي انت من الاعضاء اللي بحس انهم قريبين مني جدا زي سامح و اسكندراني و زهراء و شاعر الرومانسية و  كتير اوي من اعضاء ابناء مصر 
> ...


*
ابن طيبة

أستاذي و معلمي العزيز 
أبو ملك 

صدق الحديث الشريف "الأرواح جنود مجندة..ما تعارف منها ائتلف و ما تناكر منها اختلف"...

ربنا وحده يعلم إنه حضرتك من الشخصيات اللي أنا فخورة إني معاهم في منتدى واحد..و أكيد حضرتك عارف ده..
حضرتك معلم بسلوكياتك الراقية و تعاملاتك اللي تغني عن ألف شعار ممكن تقوله....و ده كافي جداً جداً بالنسبة لي..

ربنا يخليك يارب..انه حضرتك ذكرتني من ضمن الأعضاء القريبين ليك..و يارب أكون دايماً عند حسن ظن حضرتك فيا..

 

على فكرة أنا حطيت السؤال قبل ما أشوف استجواب مشرف..و بعد ما شفته كنت بجد محرجة جداً من حضرتك خصوصاً بعد ما شفت الإستجواب كان ازاي في الفترة الأخيرة 



مش هقول إنه المواصفات اللي حضرتك قلتها صعب انها تتواجد...بالذات بعض الجزئيات الأولى لأسباب متعلقة بالمشاغل الشخصية و الحياتية..
بس محتاجة حقيقي مجهود كبير عشان نوصل للمرحلة دي..

و في مواصفات تانية احنا بالفعل محتاجنها كبشر..قبل ما نكون مشرفين 

و التحية و التقدير طبعاً موصولين للأفاضل الأعزاء...أ.عاطف هلال ...و الوالد العزيز...سيد جعيتم 

حقيقي بعتذر لحضرتك لو كان سؤالي سبب إزعاج لأنه فعلاً مش في وقته  

ربنا يكرمك أ.معتز و يرزقك دايماً راحة البال..على قد ما بتخلص في عملك..
و يزيدك يارب من فضله اللهم آمين آمين..

دمت دائماً ابن طيبة..

تقبل مني عميق المودة و دائم الإحترام و التقدير.

*

----------


## شعاع من نور

> *أيتها السوسنة الرقيقة
> البريق الأتى من ضى القمر
> 
> شعاع من نور
> 
> كم أجدنى سعيدة أنا وحروفى لمجرد تواجدنا
> بين كلماتك بأى مكان 
> فتكسونا الراحة والألق بين سطورك التى نلامسها
> بعناية فائقة لأن كل حرف له مدلول ومعنى
> ...


*

kethara

الحبيبة العزيزة 

وحشتيني قوي قوي..
و حشني كلامك العذب و خواطرك الندية..

مفتقدة جداً جداً قراءتي لكتاباتك..مشاغلي كانت بتمنعني من اني أمر على الخواطر عشان أشوف جديدك..و الله انت أول اسم بدور عليه يا قيثارة بمجرد ما بدخل القاعة..

مهما قلت..مش هقدر أجاري ملكة الكلمة..في تعبيرها و سلاسته..
فقط..إني أحبك في الله 

أسعدتيني قوي يا غالية بمرورك العطر...
كل سنة و حضرتك بكل السعادة و السلام..

لكِ..من أعماق القلب..
خالص و دائم الحب..

*

----------


## شعاع من نور

> *شعاع من نور* 
> *منورة يا قمر اللمة* 
> *ومنورة المنتدى* 
> *وياريت تبقى معنا ديما* 
> *عشان تنورى المنتدى بشعاع نورك* 
> 
> *بوكى بوكى* 
> *برافو عليكى اللمة جميلة جدا* 
> *واسئلة فى الجون وحوار شيق*


*
سابرينا

أختي الحبيبة 




اللمة و المنتدى هيفضلوا دايماً منورين بوجودك و اجتهادك و نشاطك الواضحين...
أتمنى أشوف تحت إسمك كلمة مشرفة قريباً...

ممتنة لمرورك العطر يا أختي الحبيبة 

كل سنة و انت طيبة و سعيدة..
تقبلي مني مودتي و كل الحب.

*

----------


## nour2005

سارة الإبنة الجميلة 

المنورة دائما المنتدى 

 ويا رب دائماً معانا

ومانتحرمش من تواجدك الرائع

كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا قمر.

بوكي يا مجمعانا بأغلى الناس 

كل الشكر ليكي ودمتِ مع خالص الود

 :f:   :f:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
nour2005





و حضرتك بكل الخير و السعادة يا ماما نور 

تسلميلي يارب و يسلملي ذوقك..
اللي منورني النهاردة بجد هو تواجدك العطر الرقيق زي حضرتك دائماً..ربنا ما يحرمنيش منه دائماً أبداً يارب..

كل سنة و حضرتك و الأسرة الكريمة بكل الخير و السعادة.
و رمضان كريم.

محبتي و خالص تقديري.



*

----------

